# The Belly Tuck



## TheNowhereMan (Apr 27, 2006)

One thing I've never understood is why women tuck their bellies into their pants. Enlighten me?


----------



## Allie Cat (Apr 27, 2006)

A woman's waist is higher than a man's, due to having larger hips (especially on larger women). A man's waist is above his butt and below his belly, so that's where the pants go (also why a man with his belly in his pants looks ridiculous). A woman's waist is above the hips, which end around her belly button.

=Divals


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Apr 27, 2006)

Women tuck in thier bellies in their pants simply because they want to look decent. I tuck in my shirt because I want to look neat and not sloppy when you have your shirt out and its a big shirt than you just look odd. People stare at you when you don't have your shirt tucked in and all I can say is they look better tucked in than lefted out.


> Imagine yourself going into a department store to buy something I'm and you're dressed like someone from the country they won't give you any serviice whatsoever. But when you go in the store professionally dressed nice they wiill wait on you.


 A upscale store like Marshall-fields they are going to look at you like you're crazy if you come in a upscale store such as that dressed like you dressed in the dark. I'm just saying wearing your shirt tucked in makes you look nicer. Tucking in your Belly makes you seem smaller opposed to the other people in the store


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 27, 2006)

It's likely a fashion thing - with a larger belly, the waist in the front of the body is pulled down, while the back stays up - making an uneven line for skirts, pants etc. Fabrics don't fall right. 

Or perhaps some just find it more comfortable?


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Apr 27, 2006)

ah ok thanks ^_^


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 28, 2006)

Having a belly flapping around kinda feels funny, throws you off balance. Tucking it in makes you feel more secure and put together.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Apr 28, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> Having a belly flapping around kinda feels funny, throws you off balance. Tucking it in makes you feel more secure and put together.


that makes sencce, thanks!


----------



## eightyseven (Apr 29, 2006)

Not going to lie... I was always curious about this topic too. It was always the same reason why I wondered women's jeans choices included "low-rise." You all have given some really good answers though- so thanks!


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Apr 29, 2006)

well i asked cause i concider the belly hang cute/sexy.


----------



## Wagimawr (Apr 29, 2006)

Look at it this way -- if all bigger girls had a belly hang all the time, you'd lose your mind  consider it a measure of mercy.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Apr 29, 2006)

Wagimawr said:


> Look at it this way -- if all bigger girls had a belly hang all the time, you'd lose your mind  consider it a measure of mercy.


of course, it makes perfect sence. thank all for helping me my sanity XD


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 29, 2006)

I guess it depends on how much belly one actually has. Mine is a hanging belly so gravity pulls everything down if I let it hang. (plus, erm, it makes noises if you move too fast or descend the stairs) I prefer a muffin top with low rise jeans. Freedom and security in one package.

*raises glass* May they never stop making low rise jeans in plus sizes.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Apr 29, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> I guess it depends on how much belly one actually has. Mine is a hanging belly so gravity pulls everything down if I let it hang. (plus, erm, it makes noises if you move too fast or descend the stairs) I prefer a muffin top with low rise jeans. Freedom and security in one package.
> 
> *raises glass* May they never stop making low rise jeans in plus sizes.


haha -raises a glass as well- CHEERS! and yes the muffin top is cute :3


----------



## Wagimawr (Apr 29, 2006)

Even more so when it's unintended


----------



## MissToodles (Apr 29, 2006)

I'm a bit confused on your question. We don't have much of a choice but to tuck our bellies into our pants. I mean, doesn't everyone do this? I don't see mountains of flesh spilling over where ever I go.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Apr 29, 2006)

MissToodles said:


> I'm a bit confused on your question. We don't have much of a choice but to tuck our bellies into our pants. I mean, doesn't everyone do this? I don't see mountains of flesh spilling over where ever I go.


i've met women who had it hangin out.


----------



## mossystate (Apr 29, 2006)

Yeah...about as attractive as 'plumbers crack'..heh..


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2006)

if i had all my belly hanging out, my jeans would probably be under my ass.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Apr 29, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> if i had all my belly hanging out, my jeans would probably be under my ass.


haha, i didnt realize the physical workings of it all i gues sorry ^^;


----------



## Jes (Apr 30, 2006)

mossystate said:


> Yeah...about as attractive as 'plumbers crack'..heh..


I think, were I to button my pants under my belly, they'd be so low as to be halfway down my ass (and thus falling off). Am I missing something?

When I was a kid growing up and my older brother would be SO mean to me for being fat (he wasn't), he'd laugh about how my pants came up to *gasp* belly button. He really shamed me. 

It wasn't 'til I was well into my adult years that I realized that women have hips and that's where our pants buttoned (or at least they did back then)! He, being a guy, didn't get that, and just figured it was 'cuz I was a fatty.

Screw him and the horse he rode in on!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 30, 2006)

Brothers are mean! Seriously, part of my belly just gets contained when I button my pants. Like Em, if I wanted it out, it would have to be under my ass. My pubic shelf is lower than my ass crack. I don't know why.


----------



## Jes (Apr 30, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Brothers are mean! Seriously, part of my belly just gets contained when I button my pants. Like Em, if I wanted it out, it would have to be under my ass. My pubic shelf is lower than my ass crack. I don't know why.


They're mean and they lack a basic understanding of anatomy, even though they're 3 years and 3 months older than you are. Dorkus. 

And the shelf IS lower than the ass crack. that's normal. 

When I see a woman who is buttoned that low, it's almost always b/c her pants are 3 sizes too small. While this may be an FAs dream, women tend to look confused, poor, unhappy with their size (in terms of accepting it as reality) unstylish, etc. when they're wearing their pants that way, TO ME. They sort of look like they'd still be wearing parachute pants (hello 1984!) if they could find them in stores.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Apr 30, 2006)

wow i didnt mean to offend anyone or bring up bad memories T-T


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 30, 2006)

Jes said:


> They're mean and they lack a basic understanding of anatomy, even though they're 3 years and 3 months older than you are. Dorkus.
> 
> And the shelf IS lower than the ass crack. that's normal.
> 
> When I see a woman who is buttoned that low, it's almost always b/c her pants are 3 sizes too small. While this may be an FAs dream, women tend to look confused, poor, unhappy with their size (in terms of accepting it as reality) unstylish, etc. when they're wearing their pants that way, TO ME. They sort of look like they'd still be wearing parachute pants (hello 1984!) if they could find them in stores.



Amen! 

But then, men are perplexing. They prefer a world with too tight clothing and no bras because "it looks good."


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 30, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> But then, men are perplexing. They prefer a world with too tight clothing and no bras because "it looks good."



Because all men have the same tastes of course.  

And the men that don't like the braless look are evil because bras are torture devices designed for men's enjoyment.

So basically guys are screwed either way.  

Me, I don't give a rats arse what other people wear. Got my own problems.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 30, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> Because all men have the same tastes of course.
> 
> And the men that don't like the braless look are evil because bras are torture devices designed for men's enjoyment.
> 
> ...



Exactly.  HA! But seriously, most men I know who like women and aren't ashamed of their sexuality like seeing free and jiggling boobies no matter what time of the day it is.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 30, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Exactly.  HA! But seriously, most men I know who like women and aren't ashamed of their sexuality like seeing free and jiggling boobies no matter what time of the day it is.



btw, what time was it again?


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Apr 30, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Amen!
> 
> But then, men are perplexing. They prefer a world with too tight clothing and no bras because "it looks good."


thats generalization, i'd rather a woman be comfortable, i didn't realize the belly tuck wasa comfort issue


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 30, 2006)

Of course it's a generalization. And let's face it: When we're masturbating, we're not thinking about the comfort of people in our fantasies. Do you fantasize about women in sweats?


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Apr 30, 2006)

well no, but is naked truely more comfortable then wear cloths XD


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 30, 2006)

Not when it's cold or you're on your period like I am!


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Apr 30, 2006)

well yes i hadn't concidered that


----------



## TallFatSue (Apr 30, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Amen!
> 
> But then, men are perplexing. They prefer a world with too tight clothing and no bras because "it looks good."


Exactly. Men prefer women to wear clothes that "look good" even if it's uncomfortable for us. I'd put many high heels into the torture category too. I don't see many men torturing themselves in the name of fashion. Nosireebob! It's always we women who have to suffer.  

Getting back to the belly tuck, I'd like to turn the question around. Why do so many men wear pants down below their waists (almost to the point that their pants might fall down) with their big bellies hanging out? I've heard that as their bellies get bigger, some men just wear their pants lower and lower, so they don't need to admit that they need bigger pants.


----------



## dragorat (Apr 30, 2006)

*OK...time for me to chime in here.I was taught as a young child that your belly goes IN your pants!I've always worn my pants that way.To me it's more comfortable & looks neater than letting it all hang out & having my pants 1/2 way down my ass.But speaking on that subject....WHAT THE HELL is it with kids today that wear their pants 1/2 way down their ass & the length of the legs looks more like they should be on a kid 1/2 their size?!?!?!?!?!:doh: If I'd tried that when I was their age I'd have got my ass beat....LOL*


----------



## NFA (Apr 30, 2006)

Hear, hear, Sue! I can't for the life of me think of why so many men were their pants under their stomachs. The "best" reason I can come up with is to avoid getting a larger size, but that's an awfully stupid reason and hardly should be seen as the rule that most women are violating. And yet, there are special shirts and ties made precisely so they can have the extra length to compensate for the more exposed belly. Shouldn't that be a clue, or something? You even see it on guys my size, though, and let me tell you, there is NO size difference between under my belly or over it.

Look, I love to see a belly in all its glory and wonderment, but I don't feel entitled to it from fat women I see in public.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 30, 2006)

TallFatSue said:


> I don't see many men torturing themselves in the name of fashion.



Last I checked, straight men are not in charge of the fashion industry and or designing clothes or pushing a certain style.  

If women's clothes are uncomfortable and are so terrible blame those responsible. The fashion industry. 

If women refuse to buy these terrible clothes, they industry would be forced to design better more comfortable fashions.


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Apr 30, 2006)

Jes said:


> Screw him and the horse he rode in on!



That's telling him! I feel the same about my brother sometimes, or at least I did frequently during childhood.

Oh, and sexist society, etc.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Apr 30, 2006)

Thrifty McGriff said:


> That's telling him! I feel the same about my brother sometimes, or at least I did frequently during childhood.
> 
> Oh, and sexist society, etc.


amen brother! testify!


----------



## love dubh (Apr 30, 2006)

dragorat said:


> *OK...time for me to chime in here.I was taught as a young child that your belly goes IN your pants!I've always worn my pants that way.To me it's more comfortable & looks neater than letting it all hang out & having my pants 1/2 way down my ass.But speaking on that subject....WHAT THE HELL is it with kids today that wear their pants 1/2 way down their ass & the length of the legs looks more like they should be on a kid 1/2 their size?!?!?!?!?!:doh: If I'd tried that when I was their age I'd have got my ass beat....LOL*



I'm more perplexed by the american scene kids who wear girls' pants, yet still pull them down so that their boxers are showing. This wrecks me cognitively. When I see baggy jeans, the hanging-off-the-ass ALMOST becomes acceptable because, well, they're baggy, and they would fall off. But when you're wearing your girlfriend's skin-tight denims, that shouldn't be an issue. 

Stop stealing your sister's and girlfriend's jeans!!!

Edit: My boyfriend owns a pear of size 13 girls jeans. I fit into them, comfortably, yet my own size 8 Old Navy jeans are tight on me....Still, that's a big discrepency! Why can't girls pants be measured in inches the same ways guys pants are?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 30, 2006)

I'm so glad my brother who lives closest to me can't fit into his wife's or my jeans. That'd be so creepy.


----------



## Jes (Apr 30, 2006)

Thrifty McGriff said:


> That's telling him! I feel the same about my brother sometimes, or at least I did frequently during childhood.
> 
> Oh, and sexist society, etc.


Did your brother have a horse, too?


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Apr 30, 2006)

ok wow i really didnt mean for all this to happen, i was just asking and i feel like this got our of hand. I was not aware of the physcial and comfort issues when i asked the question, so please everyone im sorry if i have offended you with this post and please lets move on.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 1, 2006)

I think everyone's cool with it. No biggie.


----------



## mottiemushroom (May 1, 2006)

I always thought men let their bellies hang over the waist band of their trousers cos that way the waist band supported the belly, rather than it hang down over their tackle ... thus keeping it all cool & ready for reproducing


----------



## TheNowhereMan (May 1, 2006)

mottiemushroom said:


> I always thought men let their bellies hang over the waist band of their trousers cos that way the waist band supported the belly, rather than it hang down over their tackle ... thus keeping it all cool & ready for reproducing


hahaha this i dont know as i don't have much of a gut.


----------



## Allie Cat (May 3, 2006)

mottiemushroom said:


> I always thought men let their bellies hang over the waist band of their trousers cos that way the waist band supported the belly, rather than it hang down over their tackle ... thus keeping it all cool & ready for reproducing



Nope, mens' hips are lower than womens'. Yup.

=Divals


----------



## LynzeeMoon (May 3, 2006)

hmm the only time i wear my belly out, is when i'm at home in my jammies hehe... then its all over the place. otherwise, when i wear jeans i just feel more comfortable and contained with my belly tucked in... its funny when you think about it but everyone is right... if i untucked my belly my pants would fall off!!!! I guess in a way my belly keeps my pants up hehe  i love this topic by the way nowhereman


----------



## TheNowhereMan (May 3, 2006)

well if yo u bought pants that fit yur waist under your belly they wouldn't fall off XD


----------



## Wagimawr (May 3, 2006)

loooooooooooooooooooooooooooowrise jeans XD


----------



## Jes (May 3, 2006)

TheNowhereMan said:


> well if yo u bought pants that fit yur waist under your belly they wouldn't fall off XD


honey, i think you're just not understanding a woman's body. i can't describe it better than the other 40,000 women posting in this thread have.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (May 3, 2006)

i was joking, i understand it now.


----------



## seavixen (May 4, 2006)

If I left my tummy hanging out, I'd actually need larger jeans just to cover the extra distance of the pants coming down in the front (but remaining over my butt in the back). It would also be uncomfortable. Usually, the tummy rise is way too high for me with jeans, even though I have a large stomach, in comparison with the back rise... so I think if [most] fat women were to let their stomachs hang out, you'd be seeing a lot of lady plumber crack and a bunch of unsightly, bunched up pants.

I see midsized girls in low rise jeans do it all the time, but beyond that size... it's just not all that doable for most of us. I've never met a pair of low rise jeans that liked me, except one... and they're perfect over-tummy waist height on me.


----------

